# !!!HELP!!! 99 Beeltle with code P0116



## biglarvw (Jun 21, 2007)

Working on a 99 Beetle 2.0 AEG with code P0116. I did replace the CTS and the code came back. What to do next?


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

This might help -
*16500/P0116/000278 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Implausible Signal *

*Possible Symptoms *



Starting the engine when engine is warmish or warm, idle rpm immediately is 1200 - 3000 rpm.

_Diesel: an indication is extreme long time burning time of the glow indication light._

With all engine temperatures seldom idle rpm will vary between 900 - 1000 rpm.
With engine warm (90 °C) the engine temperature suddenly drops (70 °C) and slowly comes back to 90 °C.
*Possible Causes *



Wiring and/or connections faulty
Engine Coolant Sensor (G62) faulty
*Possible Solutions *



Check wiring and connections
Replace Engine Coolant Sensor (G62)
*Special Notes *



In MY 1995-2002 (?) in Europe at VW-cars the G2/G62 had the bad reputation of breaking down often. The default G2/G62 is black and all replacements are green.
Check if the correct Coolant Fan Control Module/Relay is installed (check part number using parts catalogue)!
Retrieved from "http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16500/P0116/000278"
Category: Fault Codes

If you have not used a "real" OEM (lots of knock-offs" peddled as OEM) CTS you could very easily
have a bad one, if not, things point to wiring issues.

I believe I have link(s) in this thread for the diagnostics.
http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0-liter-gas/52013-overheating-problem.html#post753256

MORAV


----------



## alphaseinor (Mar 20, 2004)

Is your water pump pumping? I can't tell you how many water pumps I've replaced in the last year.

Generally, on a 2.0 or 1.8T we do the ECT and Thermostat at the same time for this code.


----------

